# 2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 255SE



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2021 Sea Hunt Ultra 255SE being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This is a new boat that comes with all of the standard features along with the following optional options.

- Garmin 12â€ GPS/FF
- Garmin VHF Radio w/antenna
- Ultra Bait Tank Lean Post w/Captainâ€™s Chairs
- Bow Filler Cushion
- Fiberglass Hard Top w/Ice Blue Underside
- All aluminum is powdercoated Gloss White
- Bennett Trim Tabs w/LED indicators
- Recirculating Livewell
- Underwater LEDâ€™s
- Side Entry Ladder
- Tan Interior Package
- Yamaha Stainless Steel Prop

Coastline Marine is a custom aluminum fabrication & rigging shop. We can add any additional options to these boats. If you would like to be quoted on this boat please call Greg at (281) 904-4697

http://www.coastlinemarine.net


----------

